# Gift for nurses?



## AmyMinn (Oct 28, 2013)

My husband is going through chemo and in doing so has gotten to know his oncology nurses very well. I want to make them all something as a thank you as they've really made his journey a lot more tolerable. At first I thought dishcloths, but then saw someone's post on the Owl Puffs she made. I've since made a couple and they work up fast and are so cute.

Do you think this would make a nice little thank you gift? Feedback from a nurse or caregiver would be really great.

Here's the Ravelry link to the Owl Puffs:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/owl-puffs

Thank you,
Amy


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

It is wonderful you want to give a thank you gift to the nurses. I know receiving gifts is allowed some places. Where I worked we were not allowed to accept personal gifts. Flowers or candy that could be share or enjoyed by everyone in the department were allowed. Maybe you want to check before you make something.


----------



## wendyirene (Jul 2, 2013)

They do a wonderful job don't they. I also got to know a lot of the nurses when having chemo regularly and I always gave them something to share - special chocolates or similar. Or perhaps something nice for a morning tea. It can be difficult to give an individual present even if one is more "special" than the others.


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Coffee cup cozies are a very useful gift for busy people. Below is a link to a free pattern that I found on Ravelry.

http://myknittingbasket.blogspot.com.au/2009/11/owl-coffee-cup-cozie.html


----------



## AmyMinn (Oct 28, 2013)

He has his favorite nurses of course, but my plan was to find out how many people are in the department and make an equal gift for all. I will just have to call the hospital and find out about gift giving as it didn't cross my mind they may not be allowed.

Thank you for the other ideas mentioned, I like them all so far.


----------



## dorothy mabel (Jun 19, 2014)

As a retired nurse/ caregiver, I have to say that we were never allowed to receive personal gifts, as previously stated , a tin of quality street or similar that all could share was very much appreciated.
we know that patients are appreciative of our efforts to make life easier for them and really that is all we need,hope this helps.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I was just thinking. If you want to make something handmade/homemade, how about baking something.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

As a manager and staff nurse I can tell you that the practice of receiving gifts as you describe is normally not allowed and can be found out by contacting Human Resources.

Many hospitals now have a form for making compliments so check with the unit manager for these.

Otherwise like stated the universal gift for each shift is allowed and greatly appreciated. You can also give personal thank you notes which to me was the greatest gift since you can mention why you feel that staff person qualified for this.

I received a personal gift once that admin had allowed that was a ceramic ginger jar made by the prominent ceramic shop owner/designer here. It was because I took the extra step to take her terminal husband out to see his beloved car one last time. It took a lot of maneuvering with battery operated equipment since he was a ventilated patient in ICU. I was able to "bag" him and roll him out in a wheelchair to the parking lot with all the equipment trailing behind.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

What a nice thought, but double check because not all places will allow the staff to accept a gift unless it can be shared with the whole department ie: chocolates, cookies. Sending prayers and positive thoughts for your hubby to get better quickly.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

I agree I would check with the hospital. When I was in having surgery the entire staff was beyond wonderful. They weren't allowed to accept a personal gift, so the day before I was leaving I had someone bring up two large platters of cookies. Since the staff rotates one platter was for the staff on that day, and the day I was leaving was the day they rotated so the other platter was there for the other staff.

They were thrilled.

Hope your husband has a speedy recovery and gets better real soon.


----------



## ncowie (Aug 27, 2013)

You could always make a bunch of your chosen gift (enough for every nurse in the department) and present them all in a big basket as a gift to all of them. That way it's a gift they can all share by choosing one each.
Just a thought....


----------



## AmyMinn (Oct 28, 2013)

Noreen said:


> What a nice thought, but double check because not all places will allow the staff to accept a gift unless it can be shared with the whole department ie: chocolates, cookies. Sending prayers and positive thoughts for your hubby to get better quickly.


Thank you for the well wishes for my husband.


----------



## AmyMinn (Oct 28, 2013)

mombr4 said:


> I agree I would check with the hospital. When I was in having surgery the entire staff was beyond wonderful. They weren't allowed to accept a personal gift, so the day before I was leaving I had someone bring up two large platters of cookies. Since the staff rotates one platter was for the staff on that day, and the day I was leaving was the day they rotated so the other platter was there for the other staff.
> 
> They were thrilled.
> 
> Hope your husband has a speedy recovery and gets better real soon.


Thank you for the well wishes for my husband.


----------



## AmyMinn (Oct 28, 2013)

ncowie said:


> You could always make a bunch of your chosen gift (enough for every nurse in the department) and present them all in a big basket as a gift to all of them. That way it's a gift they can all share by choosing one each.
> Just a thought....


Yes, this was my original plan, but based on the feedback above I will definitely call Human Resources first and find out their policy.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

ncowie said:


> You could always make a bunch of your chosen gift (enough for every nurse in the department) and present them all in a big basket as a gift to all of them. That way it's a gift they can all share by choosing one each.
> Just a thought....


That can even open a whole new can of worms so wouldn't advise that either. It got so at our Xmas party they would watch to see which wrapping paper I put my latest project in. They did that gift thing where if you liked the gift the person before you got then you could forfeit your selection and make them take another while taking theirs. I tried double wrapping mine so I could take the outer layer off before hiding it under the tree--didn't work. Then they would all pick mine first and go down the whole line so the last one ended up with it--took all the fun out of making it then. I got them the last time and put two packages under the tree and that really got them confused because the second (made from fine silk thread) was far better than the first (fine cotton thread and much smaller) and they were all stuck then.


----------



## Gerripho (Dec 7, 2013)

These little towels seem to me a better gift than dish cloths. http://www.ravelry.com/projects/Gerripho/pixie-trio

If you crochet: 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/clamshell-facial-scrubbie-gift-set---case

Do a pattern search in Ravelry for spa sets. There are too many cute things there to list.


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

Amy - first, my prayers are with both you and your husband. What you are going through is a real test of your endurance. As a nurse for 40 years I can tell you that getting enough rest is important for you right now.

How nice of you to think of the nursing staff. I worked in hospitals clinics& dr offices in 6 states & 3 countries in my 40+ years and as long as your gift is not too extravagant (gift certificates and cash are definitely out) you should be ok.
I just got back from a trip to JoAnns fabrics with another load of Patons Pirrouette yarn for ruffle scarves. This lovely yarn was $6 per ball and JoAnns is now selling it for 97cents. I can knit a scarf with it in an evening. There are about 10 colors, in shades just about anyone would like. You might think about making several for the nurses who take care of your husband?


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Most places do not allow Health Workers to accept gifts, ours does not. But I have received gifts in the mail with no name, Thinking of You, so I do not have to take it into work. I have also received gifts with names and a birthday wish, which I can accept! Sneaky aren't they! 
These little owls are very cute. I have made them tiny and added a key chain. Hope you can give them to all concerned.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

As a retired RN I can say, as others have said, that we were not allowed to receive personal gifts.
A gift of coffee, Dunkin' Donuts, flowers and candy are always acceptable and well received.


----------



## Riatta21 (Jul 4, 2011)

As a nurse, I was never allowed to accept personal gifts anywhere I worked. But any gift of food, from fruit baskets to muffins, cookies or bagels that could be shared was okay and always appreciated by the staff. When my father was in a nursing home, I had found a place that made snacks attached to sticks and placed in a large flower pot. There were candy bars, protein and granola bars, peanut butter crackers, etc. and the staff absolutely loved it.


----------



## knittnnana (Apr 20, 2013)

One. Christmas I made a million (not really but a lot) of ruffled scarfs. Took them to my mom's nursing home for the nurses, aides , pts, etc. My mom had such fun helping everyone pick out a color. Lots of laughter all morning. I came back with more for the evening shift, too. At the holiday party everyone, including my mom and her roommate, wore those scarfs. I also made cookies for the men to share. My mom passed away last March but I have lots of wonderful memories, especially this one. She had such fun with those scarfs. No one said anything about not being able to accept the scarfs but I agree with others that you should check first.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

I think it would be a nice gift. I am a Health Care Aide and I know that I would appreciate it.


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

I would think living in MN that scarves would be nice.
I know the spiral,frilly ones that are popular don't take
very long to make. You could easily make one in a day.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

I am a nurse and personally would love these owls. Nurses are wise like the owls~~` :lol: :lol: :lol:

I hope that your hubby does well.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

What are the owl puffs? Are they wash cloths?


----------



## RosieC (Feb 14, 2012)

mombr4 said:


> I agree I would check with the hospital. When I was in having surgery the entire staff was beyond wonderful. They weren't allowed to accept a personal gift, so the day before I was leaving I had someone bring up two large platters of cookies. Since the staff rotates one platter was for the staff on that day, and the day I was leaving was the day they rotated so the other platter was there for the other staff.
> 
> They were thrilled.
> 
> Hope your husband has a speedy recovery and gets better real soon.


Fabulous idea !! 
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sharyncd (Apr 25, 2014)

My husband was in the local hospital for several weeks. I baked cookies and took two gift boxes of them to the nurses. One for the day staff and one for the night shift. Then he was transferred to another hospital for a week then back to our local one. After he was back here for another week I baked a cake and took it up near the end of the day shift so there would be some for the night shift. They seemed to appreciate the thank you. Now he is home but I ran into one nurse who again thanked me.


----------



## Senjia (Nov 22, 2013)

I agree with you. I made cherry chocolate chunk cookies for the nurses who cared for my husband during his chemo sessions, and they absolutely loved them. Maybe at Christmas time you could make a Christmas decoration that would be extra special. As one mentioned, they may not be allowed to accept gifts.


----------



## RNLinda (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm a nurse and was given some dishcloths by the wife of one of my patients and I really loved them. I learned to appreciate knit dishcloths because of that. She sat by his side making dishcloths while he was in the hospital. I was very appreciative of her gift.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Nanknit said:


> Coffee cup cozies are a very useful gift for busy people. Below is a link to a free pattern that I found on Ravelry.
> 
> http://myknittingbasket.blogspot.com.au/2009/11/owl-coffee-cup-cozie.html


What a neat site this is - the designer has so many cute ideas


----------



## MoMo (Apr 28, 2011)

In our NICU, parents were told that gifts to nurses were not permitted, but that did not stop them from bringing them, and there ws no penalty to the nurses who accepted them. Mostly they were trays of sandwiches or cookies. brownies, etc. On occasion, there would be bottles of wine. A few sent pictures of their babies in a nice frame... After a particularly difficult hopital stay, I once received a small sterling silver bell, engraved with the babies name, and the words " Merry Christmas and Thank you" . It has gone on my tree every year since 1983.....

That being said, a small token to be shared is always appreciated, not for its actual value, but because it is a reminder that what we do really did touch someone enough that they wanted to " touch back". I think the Owls are sweet and fill that bill perfectly. Holiday ornaments with the appropriate date are nice. but the things I saved mostly are the cards that accompanied these gifts....


----------



## Yarn bulldog (Aug 10, 2012)

I am a nurse and I would be thrilled that someone took the time to make that for me. I love the owls. That's a very thoughtful thig to do :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

I knitted ear warmers for my chemo nurses. They don't take long and would certainly be useful in your part of the world.

I still have a tiny brush Christmas tree a patient made for me when I was a student nurse back in the 60's. I also treasure some cards with personal messages that were given to me. I reread them every now and then and it makes me feel I mattered.


----------



## Vereen (Sep 21, 2014)

We always appreciated individual thank you cards the most, but homemade cookies or candies were always appreciated as well, most nurses don't have the time to bake or make some special homemade treat at home. The most memorable thank you gift was a huge bag of freshly roasted peanuts that were still warm from a father of a pediatric patient. 

Bless you for thinking of the staff. Any expression of gratitude, verbal or otherwise will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

In my nursing days, we were also not allowed to take personal gifts. I agree with the personal notes & giving a compliment that will stay in the nurse's HR file. Both of those are heart-warming & fulfilling for the nurse. Of course, edibles are wonderful! Maybe a fruit or nut basket--seems most people who make edible gifts for nurses bring sweets. Maybe something more on the healthy side would be better.


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

AmyMinn said:


> My husband is going through chemo and in doing so has gotten to know his oncology nurses very well. I want to make them all something as a thank you as they've really made his journey a lot more tolerable. At first I thought dishcloths, but then saw someone's post on the Owl Puffs she made. I've since made a couple and they work up fast and are so cute.
> 
> Do you think this would make a nice little thank you gift? Feedback from a nurse or caregiver would be really
> 
> ...


My husband spent a lot of time in the ICU over the past four months. The nurses were so wonderful, but since we couldn't give gifts and all the shifts were great, we gave them a big fruit arrangement from Incredible Edibles. My son delivered it himself so we would know it went to the correct place. My DIL is an RN and said these things were really appreciated.


----------



## gardening pat (May 15, 2014)

I'm going to hospital on Monday for my last dose of chemo, that year Has gone quickly, I'm taking home baked cake to say thank you. That way they can all have a piece. I'm sure they will be delighted with the idea as they will not have to put up with my rabbiting anymore. ( for those of you in other parts of the world rabbiting is talking, generally load of old rubbish)


----------



## augiesouth (Sep 14, 2013)

I have a couple of treasures from my nursing years, a recipe from a patient, a doily crocheted by another, and a funny can cover crocheted by another. I think a small gift such as your owls would bring happiness to the staff and fond memories for years to come. I also treasure an old card I received from a patient & family on nurses's day many years ago.
I recently gave scarves to the some physical therapy staff after my last surgery. 
Follow your heart.


----------



## AmyMinn (Oct 28, 2013)

The gal I needed to speak with was out yesterday but I was able to make contact with her today. In summary, I told her I knit and wanted to make a little something for each of the employees in the oncology department. She first thanked me for thinking of them and then said she thought it was wonderful and that the nurses would really appreciate it. This pretty much made my day! 

I will more than likely send some kind of food treat with as well. I will also send some personal notes but I think that can be done separately from this.

Thank you for all the feedback, input and ideas; they are much appreciated.


----------



## FyberSpace (Feb 22, 2011)

As a retired RN, I don't think you can ever go wrong with a "growler" of Starbucks and some scones. Starbucks will generally deliver it as well....


----------



## mojac (Mar 21, 2014)

When I was going through that I had my husband get a tray of vegetables and dip from the grocery store that was big enough for all of them. They loved it since they get so many sweets. I volunteer at our local hospital and I know gifts aren't allowed for the nurses. Something like this can even be shared by the doctors and the clerks on the ward.


----------



## deb2island (Jan 19, 2011)

NYBev said:


> My husband spent a lot of time in the ICU over the past four months. The nurses were so wonderful, but since we couldn't give gifts and all the shifts were great, we gave them a big fruit arrangement from Incredible Edibles. My son delivered it himself so we would know it went to the correct place. My DIL is an RN and said these things were really appreciated.


As a health care provider, I always appreciated to gift of fruit (Incredible Edibles bouquets), as most of us tried to be careful with our diets. Then, as a patient after my rounds of radiation, I brought a large IE arrangement for the whole radiation therapy staff to enjoy! It was a hit!


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

I would just pass the owl puffs on to my grand kids. When I was working, it was important to have things that could be washed daily for work. I would have appreciated a hand written note to me or a note of thanks to my supervisor more than just about anything. Most nurses do not need another piece of candy. I gave bags of fruit to my mother's care givers in the nursing homes for their breaks. You might ask the supervisor if the nurses would like a can or coffee or tea bags for the break room. ;-) ;-) ;-)


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

jinx said:


> I was just thinking. If you want to make something handmade/homemade, how about baking something.


I vote for this one. Everyone in the department can enjoy.


----------



## Colorgal (Feb 20, 2012)

I like the Owl with a little card attached saying Thank you for your Care. I think putting them all in a basket and letting them choose the colors is great. Another idea I just thought of is stress balls. I am thinking of those rubber balls that you squeeze. What if you knitted tiny cubes or balls. I have seen the patterns on Ravelry. Put many in a basket. I will have to think what you could stuff them with. I will do another post later when I think of something good.


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

Here in Southern California most hospitals don't allow nurses to accept personal gifts. A lot of nurses feel bad when someone made something special and they don't accept it but unfortunately they can loose their job. The best is candy or sweets to share and leave on the desk or in the break room. If you go in the morning try donuts. Easy to grab and go.


----------



## franniep (May 16, 2011)

One hospital experience was fairly short but I required a lot of personal care. The nurses and a student nurse were exceptional. Later, I wrote a letter noting each by name and a special "beyond duty" care I'd been given. I sent the letter to the chief nurse and my doctor. I understand that a copy of the letter went into each nurse's personnel folder. My letter may have helped the student nurse get a good position. I hope so.

Hospital staff are remarkable in their ability to discover candy or food anywhere on the ward. Doctors, janitors, nurses - EVERYONE finds out and drifts in to share. So if it's food, take a lot!


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

franniep said:


> One hospital experience was fairly short but I required a lot of personal care. The nurses and a student nurse were exceptional. Later, I wrote a letter noting each by name and a special "beyond duty" care I'd been given. I sent the letter to the chief nurse and my doctor. I understand that a copy of the letter went into each nurse's personnel folder. My letter may have helped the student nurse get a good position. I hope so.
> 
> Hospital staff are remarkable in their ability to discover candy or food anywhere on the ward. Doctors, janitors, nurses - EVERYONE finds out and drifts in to share. So if it's food, take a lot!


Great thing to do and I am sure they greatly appreciated it.


----------



## DebraSundhausen (Jan 28, 2011)

I haven't read all the post, but I do work in a hospital. Most have a price limit on gift giving unless it is for the whole department.


----------



## montgal (Nov 1, 2012)

I would make what you think they could use. As a retired teacher I got many things that just weren't usable. I am not sure an adult would find the puff owls something they could use or know what to do with...they may politely oh and aw...but then what. Guess I have a thing about people giving crafts of something they like to make but the recipient is put an in awkward position. Your thought is a lovely one, a special note and a gift of edibles would probably be the most appreciated gift. Best wishes for a successful chemo for your hubby.


----------



## bjstatha (Oct 10, 2013)

AmyMinn said:


> My husband is going through chemo and in doing so has gotten to know his oncology nurses very well. I want to make them all something as a thank you as they've really made his journey a lot more tolerable. At first I thought dishcloths, but then saw someone's post on the Owl Puffs she made. I've since made a couple and they work up fast and are so cute.
> 
> Do you think this would make a nice little thank you gift? Feedback from a nurse or caregiver would be really great.
> 
> ...


I am a retired nurse and I think the owl is precious. I would love receiving one.


----------



## momskii (Oct 25, 2012)

I also worked in a hospital and personal gifts were not allowed it was a fireable offense, and I wasn't a nurse. No staff at all could receive anything. With the scare of poison even homemade gifts of food were declined. Its the world we live in now. Thank you notes are acceptable


----------



## janeydee (Sep 12, 2014)

That is so cute, I know some people who would love these


----------



## sozy (Oct 6, 2014)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## franniep (May 16, 2011)

I would make what you think they could use. As a retired teacher I got many things that just weren't usable. I am not sure an adult would find the puff owls something they could use or know what to do with...they may politely oh and aw...but then what. Guess I have a thing about people giving crafts of something they like to make but the recipient is put an in awkward position. Your thought is a lovely one, a special note and a gift of edibles would probably be the most appreciated gift. Best wishes for a successful chemo for your hubby.

I agree. loved the thoughtfulness but just couldn't find a use for everything given me. What's more, some of the home cooked food was a bit suspect. An apple is a perfect gife for a techer.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

While policies generally state no gifts allowed, the facility may permit you to give gifts as your intent is to give handmade gifts of nominal monetary value to ALL staff members on the unit. When checking with the facility I would stress that point, you might be surprised.


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 26, 2011)

I think the nurses would love these little creatures. Do they have any purpose other than to create a smile on one's face?
Personally, I have received only two gifts when working. One patient found out it was my birthday so she gave me a cute card that had a $5 bill in it and said to buy a lipstick in my favorite shade. (This was decades ago), so I did just that.
Many pts would give a gift of candy or cookies to be shared by all, and that was appreciated although not very healthy, especially during the holidays when we received so much.
The act of gift giving in itself was the true gift as it reassured us that we had done a good job and believe me, that was really appreciated.
The other personal gift was a card with a heart felt message. Oh, one client gave me a cutting of her beautiful rose bush that just seemed to thrive, and it is thriving in my garden now, and I think of her and her family when I look at it.   :thumbup:


----------



## jean-bean (Jun 22, 2012)

When I was a student nurse a patient gave me a fine crocheted doilly , I tried to refuse it but he insisted ( his sister had made it). I accepted it finally but said to him" do not think that this will get you treated any differently to any other patient!) 52 years later it is still on my dressing table!
I agree with others, give a gift to all the staff on the ward/department, but these little owls would be lovely for the special ones.


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

May your husband cope with the chemo well, and have a speedy and full recovery. I hope someone is caring for you also, as I know how hard it can be if you are the primary caretaker for someone that is seriously ill. 

Even though the owl puffs may not have an obvious practical use, they brought a smile to my face and I have already downloaded the pattern and plan to share with my knitting friends. 

I think if I knit one at a denser gauge and stuff it, it will make a cute pin cushion. I may also knit a larger one and rather than close the top, I may bind off one side and keep knitting a flap. I think after felting, it would make a darling cell phone pouch to hang around my neck on a ribbon.


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

There is a wash/Dish cloth out there with a nurses hat pattern, I think that would be wonderful


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

My prayers are with your husband and with you and your family. What a nice idea to give everyone something for their caring help with him and you. Have made some of these owls and love them and how easy they are to make. Just wondering if you could make them to give to the chemo center for the patients to have and to hold while going through chemo. Something for them to hold and to know someone was thinking of them and what they all go through. Just a thought.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

What a lovey gifts for the nurses.


----------

